# German Line Pins



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Any body ever used these?
What exactly are the uses?
http://02b338c.netsolstores.com/germanlinepin.aspx

By the way I'm a sucker for useless cool tools :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have seen those before,do not own one but they seem interesting. Ran across this thing a while back.Bon tool makes a metal version with no spring and easier to use in my opinion.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvUVAf1ta7k


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Germans are weird...don't use their stuff. Have you seen the crazy trowels they use?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Germans are weird...don't use their stuff. Have you seen the crazy trowels they use?





Yeah :laughing: There are only a few of these I would reach for.:laughing:


https://www.google.com/search?q=ger...CsGqNrCNhMAJ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been using these for quite a while,they have their place in certain applications,better than the orange plastic gizmo I posted.





http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=B11-793


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

No idea what that is.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

fjn said:


> I have been using these for quite a while,they have their place in certain applications,better than the orange plastic gizmo I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are interesting, might be useful on gables...are they a fixed size? Most of the brick I lay are only 2 5/8" wide and those don't look like they would grab.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Adjustable line dogs anyone? 12"cmu all the way down to 4"cmu or brick. Had same set for 28 years still use them as needed.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Kniggit said:


> Those are interesting, might be useful on gables...are they a fixed size? Most of the brick I lay are only 2 5/8" wide and those don't look like they would grab.


We call those queen brick,corners require cuts on half bond. If there the 7 5/8" length version.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

The ones here are usually 9 5/8" long, we lay them on a third bond.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

The adjustable dogs will work if the need arises. They sit at an angle which locks them in. You will pull the brick/ block out of a green lead before the dog will let go. Tying them takes a little practice. Weaving the line back and forth around tangs/ ears so that line is against surface properly is the only catch.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The springy ones are nice on small walls, say 6-10 bricks long that you don't want to set up any kind of a lead for. Set the 2 end bricks and run a line, no tension on the end pulling on the lead


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Kniggit said:


> Those are interesting, might be useful on gables...are they a fixed size? Most of the brick I lay are only 2 5/8" wide and those don't look like they would grab.





For gables on veneers,this gadget works in many applications.



http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=B11-148


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

heavyc said:


> Adjustable line dogs anyone? 12"cmu all the way down to 4"cmu or brick. Had same set for 28 years still use them as needed.




I had to scratch my head for just a second. What you call line dogs,we call bones.:laughing:



They work great in many applications however,one needs the room on the back side to accommodate the protrusion when they are adjusted down.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

we called them line saddles.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

To me dogs are a lifting device


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

fjn said:


> I had to scratch my head for just a second. What you call line dogs,we call bones.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> They work great in many applications however,one needs the room on the back side to accommodate the protrusion when they are adjusted down.


The protruding side faces out the short side in. Dog bones line dogs same animal. There's only a half inch on the short side I'll see if I have one here at house and snap photo.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> The springy ones are nice on small walls, say 6-10 bricks long that you don't want to set up any kind of a lead for. Set the 2 end bricks and run a line, no tension on the end pulling on the lead


6 brick long or even 10 that's what my plumb stick/ level is for? Back to dogs you don't have to put much tension on them for shorter work.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

heavyc said:


> 6 brick long or even 10 that's what my plumb stick/ level is for?


String is faster than a straightedge


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> String is faster than a straightedge


We fly kites with string. We place masonry using line. Sounds like weak skill set to me. Take a corner pole away and or a line and hone your skills.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

On a side note my guys just finished 2 radius walls. Hard to find radius line in these parts. 14' 8" high each 40' long. All level work.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Germans are weird...don't use their stuff. Have you seen the crazy trowels they use?


They make the best chainsaws and cut off machines.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> They make the best chainsaws and cut off machines.




That is true,hard to beat Stihl products.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

heavyc said:


> We fly kites with string. We place masonry using line. Sounds like weak skill set to me. Take a corner pole away and or a line and hone your skills.


Ok...

I use a level plenty, doesn't change the fact that using a straightedge for more than 4 bricks is slower than string....sorry line yer majesty


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Depends where ya look people wont use either lol.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I fly kites with line, I use string trussing up turkey.


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> Ok...
> 
> I use a level plenty, doesn't change the fact that using a straightedge for more than 4 bricks is slower than string....sorry line yer majesty


depends on how long you screw with the string...err line


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Kniggit said:


> depends on how long you screw with the string...err line


And that's the ppoint of the spring clips. it takes no time at all to move them. As muh time as it would take to grab the level and put away, but you've got a ...line...which tells the brick is in line in both directions where you have to check with the level twice. Also you don't need to keep the 4' with you


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Kniggit said:


> Those are interesting, might be useful on gables...are they a fixed size? Most of the brick I lay are only 2 5/8" wide and those don't look like they would grab.





They may not on a narrower brick of 2.5/8" however,here is a variation of that design that probably will.


http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=B11-455


----------



## patrick grey (Jun 13, 2013)

*dutch pins*

they are usually called dutch pins .used for clamping a brick profile (story pole to a wall).


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Patrick,I think you are spot on. I thought I saw them used for that purpose on a U.K. youtube video,but was not sure. They were mounting what looked like pressure treated 4" x 4" to the wall. In the U.K. poles are referred to as profiles. 


Our U.K. buddy will probably weigh in on this.


Here is a site that confirms what you said.

http://www.tfortools.co/shop-by-cat...clamps-dutch-pins-spare-extra-man-german.html


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll stick to my free line pins and slider clamps to hold my poles just fine. But I think some folks call them string pins. Thread tile may be off too German string pins? That's just for my loyal subjects. LOL


----------

